# No SKIP after guide change on Roamio Pro



## jenix (Feb 28, 2002)

Anyone else have issues with no SKIP after undergoing the guide change? SKIP worked fine on Sunday but after the guide change on Monday no SKIP on 4 different shows.

I received the guide change message on Sunday evening. On Monday I noticed that my network connection had failed. Following the instruction I reset my Roamio, it said it did an additional update (had already received 6a) and after second connection, guide data finally came in. Not exactly a smooth process.

Anyone else??


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

What is the new software version number?
Are you east or west of the Mississippi River?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This may take some time to normalize. The Skip data is linked to the show/episode ID and they're different between the new data and the old data, so TiVo may be waiting to switch the people who mark the skip points over to the new data until a majority of customers are switched over to the new data.


----------



## jenix (Feb 28, 2002)

Teeps said:


> What is the new software version number?
> Are you east or west of the Mississippi River?


20.6.1A Philadelphia


----------



## jenix (Feb 28, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> This may take some time to normalize. The Skip data is linked to the show/episode ID and they're different between the new data and the old data, so TiVo may be waiting to switch the people who mark the skip points over to the new data until a majority of customers are switched over to the new data.


That makes sense. Will give it a couple of days. Just wondered if anyone else had the issue when the guide data changed....


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

jenix said:


> That makes sense. Will give it a couple of days. Just wondered if anyone else had the issue when the guide data changed....


Yes, I have the issue of no SM also.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

+1 on no SkipMode for all new recordings using Rovi guide so far.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

moyekj said:


> +1 on no SkipMode for all new recordings using Rovi guide so far.


 Do we have the ROVI data now? I thought that release was just some bug fixes. I had no SM on Monday night.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

wtkflhn said:


> Do we have the ROVI data now? I thought that release was just some bug fixes. I had no SM on Monday night.


 Some of us do. It's a staggered release. Lots of threads popping up about it since there are issues associated with it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Still using Gracenote data and neither "Major Crimes" nor "Rizzoli & Isles" had SM.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> Still using Gracenote data and neither "Major Crimes" nor "Rizzoli & Isles" had SM.


Neither did mine, and also still on Gracenote.


----------



## jenix (Feb 28, 2002)

weaver said:


> Neither did mine, and also still on Gracenote.


Is there a listing somewhere that states which guide data you have. I definitely had the Tivo email Sunday stating that the guide would change within 24 hours. Monday my Roamio cold not update and had no guide data. A restart was required followed by a second network connection and finally I had guide data but no SM on new shows. However, my missing SMs were also Rizzoli and Major Crimes so maybe it was just those shows.

Did anyone who thinks they have new guide have SM data for ANY shows on Monday, or after the guide change. I hope there is a setting that lets us know which guide data we are receiving. Hope someone can point that out.

Thanks !


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

jenix said:


> Is there a listing somewhere that states which guide data you have. I definitely had the Tivo email Sunday stating that the guide would change within 24 hours. Monday my Roamio cold not update and had no guide data. A restart was required followed by a second network connection and finally I had guide data but no SM on new shows. However, my missing SMs were also Rizzoli and Major Crimes so maybe it was just those shows.
> 
> Did anyone who thinks they have new guide have SM data for ANY shows on Monday, or after the guide change. I hope there is a setting that lets us know which guide data we are receiving. Hope someone can point that out.
> 
> Thanks !


It has been reported that there is an asterisk in the Rovi data. I have not received the guide update email yet, and do not have the Rovi data.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

lpwcomp said:


> Still using Gracenote data and neither "Major Crimes" nor "Rizzoli & Isles" had SM.


Same here in PA. I recorded The Last Ship on TNT on Sunday and it has Skip but Major Crimes and Rizzoli and Isles recorded on Monday does not. I am going to fill out the survey for the hell of it.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

jenix said:


> I hope there is a setting that lets us know which guide data we are receiving. Hope someone can point that out.
> 
> Thanks !


If you have Rovi data there is an asterisk (*) at the end of each show's description.


----------



## jenix (Feb 28, 2002)

andyf said:


> If you have Rovi data there is an asterisk (*) at the end of each show's description.


Thanks I do see that in the description. Update; recorded several shows tonight and did get Skip data on cbs and nbc but not on abc. Programs were both repeats and new.

Thanks to all for your input. Hopefully this is just a transition issue....


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Tonight I'm very happy to see both AGT and "Halt and Catch Fire" new recordings with Rovi guide data have SkipMode.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> Same here in PA. I recorded The Last Ship on TNT on Sunday and it has Skip but Major Crimes and Rizzoli and Isles recorded on Monday does not. I am going to fill out the survey for the hell of it.


Same here. The more I read the more I worry.


----------



## sjmagy (Aug 28, 2016)

Comcast San Francisco, same thing, Skip is missing for shows it used to appear on. I assumed it's because I was just watching before the worker bees uploaded the timings, because I didn't know TiVo was in the process of screwing up their entire platform. This Rovi changeover is a disaster.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

After initially not getting SKIP on a few recordings following Rovi switch, I'm now getting SKIP again normally for my recordings.


----------



## jenix (Feb 28, 2002)

moyekj said:


> After initially not getting SKIP on a few recordings following Rovi switch, I'm now getting SKIP again normally for my recordings.


Also my SKIP seems to be functioning correctly now. Thanks to all that posted.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I suppose the folks that are creating the SKIP markers also had to transition to Rovi data and that took a few days.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

andyf said:


> I suppose the folks that are creating the SKIP markers also had to transition to Rovi data and that took a few days.


If I recall correctly, the skip mode marking was supposed to be primarily automated, based on cc data, and only reviewed / fine-tuned only where necessary by exception by actual humans.


----------



## Jay2tak (Jun 10, 2009)

I haven't had skip for 4 days now, how long should I wait before I all CS?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sjmagy said:


> This Rovi changeover is a disaster.


Based on most of the posts in this forum, plus my own anecdotal experience (I have three working TiVos), it was amazingly painless and smooth. I was prepared for disaster, even going so far as to take pics of all my SPs, WL, etc.

Didn't have a single problem. There were a few extra recordings, mainly Wishlist, that it didn't realize were repeats. That's it. Not one single missed recording.

Oh, and I have Skip too. While I feel bad for those who don't, I believe the word "disaster" is perhaps a little dramatic, eh?



RoamioJeff said:


> If I recall correctly, the skip mode marking was supposed to be primarily automated, based on cc data, and only reviewed / fine-tuned only where necessary by exception by actual humans.


I thought it was 100% human? They use the captions as a universal marking point, to handle different commercial gaps on different providers. But originally and totally marked by people.

I think.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't see how skip mode could be human because when the skip mode initially rolled out It was working on a bunch of recordings i had that were like 2 years old.
I am on Comcast San Francisco Bay Area and skip mode hasn't been working for me since Friday.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

leiff said:


> I don't see how skip mode could be human because when the skip mode initially rolled out It was working on a bunch of recordings i had that were like 2 years old.


Because it works based on the captions. And the captions are the same on a show aired now, as when it originally aired (usually).

So if a show is aired on a channel that has Skip Mode coverage, it gets "Skip". Even if it's a repeat. And it then would apply to your older recording.

Clear as mud?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Because it works based on the captions. And the captions are the same on a show aired now, as when it originally aired (usually).
> 
> So if a show is aired on a channel that has Skip Mode coverage, it gets "Skip". Even if it's a repeat. And it then would apply to your older recording.
> 
> Clear as mud?


It was also clear that TiVo had been creating SkipMode data for quite a long time before they made it public. So they had a large amount of recordings available.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rainwater said:


> It was also clear that TiVo had been creating SkipMode data for quite a long time before they made it public. So they had a large amount of recordings available.


My guess is about a year now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

RoamioJeff said:


> If I recall correctly, the skip mode marking was supposed to be primarily automated, based on cc data, and only reviewed / fine-tuned only where necessary by exception by actual humans.


The skip data includes a reference to the source TiVo that generated it. (the TSN) So I'm guessing that whatever verification/correction is done happens on an actual TiVo running a special version of the software.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

rainwater said:


> It was also clear that TiVo had been creating SkipMode data for quite a long time before they made it public. So they had a large amount of recordings available.


Hmm, I hadn't heard that. How is that known?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Hmm, I hadn't heard that. How is that known?


The Bolt was released 11 months ago and I am nearly 100% sure it was Beta tested including the SkipMode feature. Even if the Beta testing was only 1 month (which is highly unlikely) they have a years worth of SkipData at this time. SkipMode included reruns so there could be shows from allot longer ago then that with Skip Data.


----------



## Jay2tak (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone still not getting skip try this workaround, it worked for me.


Hickoryw said:


> Update: I've found a place where skip exists... strangely it's in the recently deleted folder. I noticed that some shows in recently deleted had skip. If i recover them they still have skip in my shows. So I tried a test. If i delete a show from the my shows folder that should have skip but doesn't, then wait a few minutes, skip will appear. Then I can recover it and it will keep skip... bizarre, right?
> 
> So it seems that for some reason my Roamio is checking the wrong folder to add skip to shows. It's adding skip to shows a few minutes after they're added to recently deleted rather than after they've finished recording.
> 
> Again any ideas welcome... I've restarted more than once, I've even done a clear program info and to do list, and forced numerous connections.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm getting skip mode on Fox and NBC. CBS A&E AMC & discovery channel shows are all missing skip


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Fear of Walking Dead and Talking Dead from this past Sunday both had SKIP, so AMC recordings are getting SKIP for me. Also, all my recent CBS and Discovery Channel recordings have SKIP too. So SKIP seems to be fully functional again for me again.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think I'm still seeing it on _fewer_ shows than before, but yeah, it does seem to be coming back more..

though remember, even before the changeover, sometimes you wouldn't see the icon but it still WOULD have skip... (and no, this didn't seem to be a "try it exactly when it realized it had skip data", since the icon would never be added in some cases..)


----------



## belfert (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't have skip mode on any new recordings since last Thursday or Friday. I am unsure if I am on Rovi guide data or not, but it is annoying.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I am pretty much in the same boat as the post right above me. Going to reboot my TiVo and hope it fixes it. I also tried the trick listed above about deleting and recovering to no avail. Today 0 skip recordings worked for me including NBC. I noticed in my TiVo messages folder today there was a new message about Guide Service not working for a couple of hours or a couple of days I think it said I can't remember


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

It turns out I had an update pending. Before rebooting I went into network settings and tried connecting to TiVo service at which point at the very last step of disconnecting I got an error s01. message which took me to another screen which advised I reboot. After rebooting I got "show info has run out" (M60) message. Again now Im attempting to connect to TiVo service and its slowly loading info. Hopefully all will be good and skip mode will return. I've never received these error messages before.
Loading info got to 99%, then took another ten minutes to get to %100 but finally finished. I then got a new message that said a bunch of channels were deleted and added. Now there's a bunch of new channels on my Guide I need to delete- I only like to show HD channels. hassle. My to do list is now missing a bunch of shows. I'm not sure how many but I know US Open tennis was scheduled to record at 10 a.m. this morning as part of a one pass and its now removed from to do list.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I don't have the new guide yet, but I'm missing SM on mostly CBS shows. No SM on "Y&R" since last Thursday. No SM on "Zoo" last night or "60 Min" last Sunday. As to "Y&R", if you wait untill after 4pm central, some station in the eastern TZ delay to 4pm, and that's when it get SM. At least that's the was it was until last Thursday.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

wtkflhn said:


> I don't have the new guide yet, but I'm missing SM on mostly CBS shows. No SM on "Y&R" since last Thursday. No SM on "Zoo" last night or "60 Min" last Sunday. As to "Y&R", if you wait untill after 4pm central, some station in the eastern TZ delay to 4pm, and that's when it get SM. At least that's the was it was until last Thursday.


I missed Zoo also. Missing The Late Show is pretty regular. The Tonight Show also had no SM, but it was pretty messed up when I watched it.

The closer we get to Election Day, things will get worse.


----------



## belfert (Nov 15, 2007)

I forced a connection yesterday morning and recordings last night night on both History and NBC had SM again. No SM for things already recorded. I didn't get prompted for reboot so I don't know that forcing a connection really fixed things.

Why would an upcoming election cause issues with skip mode?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

belfert said:


> I forced a connection yesterday morning and recordings last night night on both History and NBC had SM again. No SM for things already recorded. I didn't get prompted for reboot so I don't know that forcing a connection really fixed things.
> 
> Why would an upcoming election cause issues with skip mode?


Large delays in starting prime time programs. SM is a mystery anyhow.


----------



## ursa99 (Aug 21, 2005)

No skip on either of my two Roamios. Does anyone know why? Any word from TIVO on this?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

ursa99 said:


> No skip on either of my two Roamios. Does anyone know why? Any word from TIVO on this?


Go to settings/network in your menu and force a connection to the tivo service if you don't know if your Tivo has already got the new update it will tell you there at which point you can force a reboot which might fix it for you. My shows that were recorded without showing skipmode, a few days later and after installing update those same recordings are now showing with skip mode


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I am no longer getting skip on any shows starting tonight. The skip seemed to stop as soon as the spinning wheel issue was fixed.
Anyone else?
UPDATE: The skip has returned...only it is now getting skip a good two hours after the show ends. Used to be seen no more than a couple of minutes after a show ends.
Certainly seems to be a lot of glitches the past few weeks and not a lot of customer support.


----------



## 68mustang (Mar 7, 2007)

Still no skip mode for me since guide transition. It's been over 2.5 months and still no fix. I'm located in CA (Bay Area). I've called Tivo customer support in past, they state they are aware, but still no fix. I found a work around in another forum that sometimes skip mode icon will appear on new shows once they are deleted. For some reason when the show is in the deleted folder, the skip mode icon will appear, then recover the show and its works. I'm losing faith in Tivo as they haven't fixed an audio issue with Dolby Digital that has present for at least 1 year. Basically when using dolby digital audio with an audio receiver in line, when I come out of pause, the video will play, but there will be no sound for 3-5 seconds. It's very annoying. Any one else in Bay Area getting skip mode to work?


----------



## 68mustang (Mar 7, 2007)

Received new update 20.6.3.RC7 last night. Skip mode working again. I think the audio issue may have been fixed also


----------

